# Alien chipmunk?



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

I don't know where this belongs, maybe a section called "weird *ss bugs"?

This am I made a phone call, it was clear and worked perfect. After that, my car went nuts. It couldn't respond to any verbal commands (kept printing the hints on how to ask for stuff). Nothing would play, no music source at all and the car just kept chirping at me - clearly something seemed to be stuck attached to bluetooth or something - but I rebooted the phone, connected/disconnected it from the car. 

The car is charging right now and I'll check it then but it was clearly confused. I didn't reboot the car itself since I was still driving into work; those other efforts at correcting the behavior was what I could manage at the various long-winded traffic lights.

Anyone seen that behavior before?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

msjulie said:


> I don't know where this belongs, maybe a section called "weird *ss bugs"?
> 
> This am I made a phone call, it was clear and worked perfect. After that, my car went nuts. It couldn't respond to any verbal commands (kept printing the hints on how to ask for stuff). Nothing would play, no music source at all and the car just kept chirping at me - clearly something seemed to be stuck attached to bluetooth or something - but I rebooted the phone, connected/disconnected it from the car.
> 
> ...


Wow, the same exact thing happened to me and I thought I was crazy. It happened once and never again...

What version are you on? I'm on 2017.50.13


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

This has been happening to me earlier... Hasn't happened in a few weeks. Figure it's firmware related


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

> Wow, the same exact thing happened to me and I thought I was crazy. It happened once and never again...
> 
> What version are you on? I'm on 2017.50.13


same version... let's hope I've had my one-and-done moment with that!


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

msjulie said:


> same version... let's hope I've had my one-and-done moment with that!


ok... I'm on 2017.50.12, so it looks like going up a release doesn't help the issue... It hasn't happened to me in several weeks...


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I see the early teething issues are still ongoing... Have faith folks, Tesla will sort it out soon enough. For those still waiting, Tesla's are not perfect and expect to have issues (I even hav a few with the X). The longer you wait the better the car will be by the time you get it


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

TrevP said:


> I see the early teething issues are still ongoing... Have faith folks, Tesla will sort it out soon enough. For those still waiting, Tesla's are not perfect and expect to have issues (I even hav a few with the X). The longer you wait the better the car will be by the time you get it


My Tesla grin is so wide a small bug here or there does not deter me


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

TrevP said:


> I see the early teething issues are still ongoing... Have faith folks, Tesla will sort it out soon enough. For those still waiting, Tesla's are not perfect and expect to have issues (I even hav a few with the X). The longer you wait the better the car will be by the time you get it


Firmware updates can screw things up for a stable platform though... So that's the challenge with a car that changes every now and then. Our S just got messed up by the latest FW update.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

The title of this thread is the most exciting thing since last week non-owners invites thread...waiting for this upcoming Thurs. to see the invite thread blow up again!  Or maybe it’ll blow up on Wed. this week? I can only hope...


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Happily the chipmunk is vanquished... I noted that the car must have thought it cold enough out (it was raining this am) that it went into some partial deep sleep (whenever the screen is black and shows me the Tesla symbol, i figure some part of it is just waking up)

Let's hope the little rodent is a long time gone (forever)


----------



## Brett (Aug 1, 2017)

msjulie said:


> I didn't reboot the car itself since I was still driving


Is it safe to reboot the computer while driving? I think I remember someone saying that before.

It would be useful to know for sure in case this happens to someone else.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Brett said:


> Is it safe to reboot the computer while driving? I think I remember someone saying that before.
> 
> It would be useful to know for sure in case this happens to someone else.


Some have said it was... I've never done this, I tend to go and stop (owner of Model S since 2013 and Model 3 since 2017 Dec...) Just because.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Brett said:


> Is it safe to reboot the computer while driving? I think I remember someone saying that before.
> 
> It would be useful to know for sure in case this happens to someone else.


I've done it... once. I was getting no music or maps and tried it... you basically get a black screen and lose all your necessary information, from how fast you're going to even blinker noise for a turn. It works (only took but 15-20 seconds I'd guess) but I would think it best to pull over or stop. That's what I'll be doing from now on.

EDIT to add: One thing I did gain when I did this was high volume random obscenities, birthed from my mouth in a panic.

2nd EDIT to add: But the actual function of the car (accelerator, brake, steering) all kept working like normal. I don't know, and now wonder, if my turn signal illuminated/blinked externally.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Brett said:


> Is it safe to reboot the computer while driving? I think I remember someone saying that before.
> 
> It would be useful to know for sure in case this happens to someone else.


I think the technical answer is that you shouldn't. If the car reboots itself you'll be ok, but if you're planning on rebooting you should at least pull over and park somewhere. As an aside, to reboot you need to hold down both scroll wheels and the brake pedal so I dare anyone to reboot while actually driving


----------

